# Aromatherapy?



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

Has anyone used aromatherapy for their own horses and your opinions on it?

I'm seriously considering it for my TB who is very sensitive and I think could have some underlying emontional instability, so would be very interested in your thoughts. 

Thank you!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

I have used aromatherapy oils for one of my horses. My massage therapist is into aromatherapy and when I told her about Dino who was suffering from a respiratory problem she mixed some oils for me and told me to massage him with it. It seemed to help him and he also enjoyed the tlc!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

there's a company who mix aromatherapy blends for horses for various different problems but I can't remember what they're called. x


----------

